# Casemodding für Anfänger?



## frankiethefly (27. April 2006)

*Casemodding für Anfänger?*

Hi all! 
In puncto Casemodding bin ich absolut unbedarft . D. h. ich hab noch nie was in der Art probiert, würd aber gerne meinen Rechner optisch n bisserl aufmotzen.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja mal n paar Tips/Anregungen zum Beginn geben, bzw. Internetseiten wo man sich gut informieren kann.
Besten Dank.


----------



## Fimbul (27. April 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				frankiethefly am 27.04.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all!
> In puncto Casemodding bin ich absolut unbedarft . D. h. ich hab noch nie was in der Art probiert, würd aber gerne meinen Rechner optisch n bisserl aufmotzen.
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja mal n paar Tips/Anregungen zum Beginn geben, bzw. Internetseiten wo man sich gut informieren kann.
> Besten Dank.



Die Frage ist, was genau verstehst Du unter Casemodding?
Eher nur a bissl Farbe und Blinklichter aufs Gehäuse, oder irgendwelche wilden Konstruktionen im Eigenbau fertigen?


----------



## modd3r (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*

holt euch alle das asgitta ich habs auch das  rockt!!

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_447&products_id=4067


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				Fimbul am 27.04.2006 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> oder irgendwelche wilden Konstruktionen im Eigenbau fertigen?


wohl eher nicht,...

also: ich hab als simplen mod  in die seitenwand vom gehäuse ein loch reingesägt, dareine eine plexiglassscheibe.
also:
bei meiner gehäuse wand gabs schon so eine kante an der ich gesägt habe, sonst malst du halt ein schnittmuster darein. (möglichst nicht zu aufwenig, vielleicht ein quadrat mit abgerundeteten ecken) 
dann mit ner stichsäge und nem metallsägeblatt das loch raussschneiden. achte auf folgenes: da wo das loch mit der scheibe hinsoll, sollten keine luftlöcher sein, da sonst da scheibe statt luftloch ist, und der pc dann eventuell zu warm wird, und kleb vorher die kanten ab, sonst kratzt du die mit der stichsäge kaputt. 
dann die plexiglasscheibe zurechtsägen, achte vorher darauf, das hinten genug platz ist um die reinzusetzen, nicht dass man dann die gehäuewand nicht mehr reinkriegt. 
Ich hab die scheibe dann erst mit doppelseitigem klebeband, dann mit heiskleber dran gemacht, nix hat gehalten, mit so fugenglaskleber gings dann. 
Damit man drinnen noch was sieht hab ich ne kaltlichkathode reingebaut, gibts für ewtwa 10-15€ zu kaufen, beleuchten das recht stylisch von innen, lassen sich leicht anschliessen, an sonen 4er pin stecker vom mainboard. 
kannst vielleicht auch noch wie ich das gemacht habe, die scheibe mit nem dremel mit so einem ganz kleinen vorsatz vorsicht fräsen, vorher muster aussuchen udn drunterlegen. prob aber vorher an nem reststück plexiglas wie das so geht.

hf.

e: hier bilder wies geworden ist (der aufkleber oben ist aussem marktkauf, eigentlich für autos)
beleuchtet im dunklen

das gefräste bild in der mitte. vorher im internet pic ausgesucht, vorsichtig reingefräst

hier die totale im hellen



cya


----------



## modd3r (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*

omg michi das ist nicht wirklich dein ernst oder??
dein gehäuse ist wirklich   

das ist leider der wahrheit!!  

das window und das motiv ist sehr hässlich gemacht.RESPEKT!

von aussen ist dein gehäuse komplett verkratzt...dein gehäuse ist undgeordnet wie mein mülleimer....
1.alles ist verkratzt!!
2.in dem gehäuse fliegen die einzelteile dumm rum
3.kabelsalat!!
4.hässliches motiv!!!
5.alles ist staibig    

naja also wenne darauf stolz bist...meine oma kann das bestimmt besser...
aber das ist ja dein geschmack


----------



## Soki (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*

Na is doch ganz einfach. Überleg dir ein Konzept, sammel Werkzeug zusammen und fang an. Ich als alter Casemoddingprofi kann nur sagen, dass man besonders mit einer Flex ne Menge modden kann. The sky is the only limit! Oder so....


----------



## doceddy (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*

ich finde das gehäuse von michi sehr gelungen. leider ist es zerkratzt, was man aber mit neuer lackierung wieder    machen könnte. und das logo ist echt spitze!


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				doceddy am 05.05.2006 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das gehäuse von michi sehr gelungen. leider ist es zerkratzt, was man aber mit neuer lackierung wieder    machen könnte. und das logo ist echt spitze!


danke.   
ja das mit dem zerkratzen ist mit der stichsäge passiert, daher hab ich ja auch erwähnt dass er das abkleben muss.


----------



## Flyer24 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				modd3r am 05.05.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> holt euch alle das asgitta ich habs auch das  rockt!!
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_447&products_id=4067



Was genau rockt denn an diesem Case ? 

Für meinen Teil wirkt diese "Powerranger"- front aufgesetzt und billig, das Serienmäßige Seitenfenster schreit förmlich nach Bildern, also lass mal sehen modd3r   .....Let ´ s Rock, ein Window ist noch längst kein Garant für ein schönes Innenleben, deshalb hier mal mein Kabelsalat, heute fertiggeworden 

Bild1
...2...
....3....
.....4
...mal mit Blitz
...nochmal

Hab in erster Linie auf eine saubere Kabelverlegung wert gelegt, gehört imo beim modden zum guten Ton und dürfte mahr als selbstverständlich sein   
Case ist ein Coolermaster Stacker


----------



## modd3r (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*

ich habe das sagitta natürlich nicht beim standard gelassen sondern es weiter gemoddet:

die beiden 120er lüfter habe ich durch beleuchtete ersetzt.kabel sin KEINE zu sehen.
6 verschiedene arten von beleuchtung:an beiden seiten transparentes window.

die front mit neon strings versehen und noch 2 andere lüftergitter.  

die front sieht geil aus mit den neonstrings und erinnert mich nicht an powerranger


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				modd3r am 06.05.2006 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe das sagitta natürlich nicht beim standard gelassen sondern es weiter gemoddet:
> 
> die beiden 120er lüfter habe ich durch beleuchtete ersetzt.kabel sin KEINE zu sehen.
> 6 verschiedene arten von beleuchtung:an beiden seiten transparentes window.
> ...




dann zeig ma screens von deinem case modd3r, bevor du urteilst.
 und das dir das case von michi net gefallen hat, hät man auch anderes ausdrücken können  
jeder fängt mal klein an.  

................................................
ich würd immer erst am alten case üben und ausprobieren und dann am hauptcase alles übernehmen, 
und was man sich noch anschaffen sollte ist ein dremel mit verschiedenen aufsätzen zum gravieren, auschneiden, polieren, etc.


----------



## WerwolfGER (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				eXitus64 am 10.05.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> modd3r am 06.05.2006 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab n Gehäuse von Casemaster. Hab das Fenster abmontiert unbd selbst ne komplette plexiglasscheibe zurecht geschnitten/gebohrt. Also aheb ich jez eine komplette Glaswand an einer Seite.
Innen werkeln 3 LÜfter 80mm mit LEDs, 1 Lüfter 120 mm mit LEDs, 1 Lüfter 80 mm UV Licht. Alles von Revoltec, was ich dir übrigens auch empfehle.
Dann noch eine liquid-neonröhre (da wo es so aussieht also ob das strom duurchfließt, was es ja auch tut  )

Also: Hol dir n fertiges, bau ein seitenfenster ran wie du willst. ( ca. 3 stunden werkdauer)
- Hol dir LED Lüfter 
- Eine Kaltlichtkathode, aber nicht so hell sonst vermiest sie dir die ganze optik un die lüfter-lichter gehen unter

MfG Werwolf


----------



## jony1515 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*

flyer hab da jetzt mal ne offtopic frage an dich: 
und zwar wollte ich wissen wie schwer den pc mit dein wakü ist weil ich mir auch gerne einbauen wollte. ich bin aber sehr viel auf lans unterwegs und von dem her ist ein schwerer pc nicht so gut.... 
und wie lange hast du gebraucht bis du alle teile so eingebaut bzw wieviel hat alles ungefär gekostet....


----------



## Flyer24 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				jony1515 am 22.05.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> flyer hab da jetzt mal ne offtopic frage an dich:
> und zwar wollte ich wissen wie schwer den pc mit dein wakü ist weil ich mir auch gerne einbauen wollte. ich bin aber sehr viel auf lans unterwegs und von dem her ist ein schwerer pc nicht so gut....
> und wie lange hast du gebraucht bis du alle teile so eingebaut bzw wieviel hat alles ungefär gekostet....



Die 20 Kilogramm sprengt mein PC schon sicher, lässt sich aber noch einigermassen rumtragen ^^ 
Wie lange ich an dem ganzen rumbastle kann ich jetzt so pauschal nicht sagen , kommt halt immer wieder was neues rein und die Wakü wird erweitert, 
gekostet hats mich so wie sie zu sehen ist , gut und gern 400€

Nexxos XP ~40€
Nexxos SLI NB ~30€
Inno Coolmatic G70 ~80€
CC 25 ~30€
Laing DDC Pro ~80€
Black Ice Xtreme III ~90€
Tygon ~15€
Water Wetter ~15€
3x Scythe SFF21E ~45€

425€

Hab noch einen Dualradi hier rumliegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Casemodding für Anfänger?*



			
				Flyer24 am 22.05.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> jony1515 am 22.05.2006 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meiner dürfte auch gut über 20, vielleicht sogar an die 25 rankommen (spontane "messung": fühlt sich an wie 2kisten wasser  ), wobei mein derzeitiger hauptradiator mit ~4kg extern installiert ist.
allerdings hab ich auch nen big tower aus 1-1,5mm stahlblech, der für sich schon ettliche kilo auf die waage bringen dürfte, dazu ca. 2kg an netzteil, zwei festplatten, der "kleine" aber fast massive radi hinten dran..)

kosten (abgesehen von schlauch und anschlüssen nie vollpreis gezahlt  ), versandkosten eingerechnet:

~180€ engelking u1 (wakü nt braucht man nur, wenn man auf voll-passiv aus ist)
~65€ für fan-o-matic (braucht man nur zur überwachung, aber mit dem zubehör, dass ich dazubekommen habe, hätte ich neu an die 300€ zahlen müssen und das ding ist wirklich gut)
~20€ für kleinen bastlerradiator an der rückseite (geschätzter materialwert von über nem pfund messing&kupfer: 10€  )
~25€ für den externen radiator (klimatechnik, 8/10er kupferrohr, lamellen aus 1,7m² alublech)
~7€ watercool cpu heatkiller 2.0 (geschätzter materialwert >7€  )
(dazu: schleifpapier für ~2€ ehe der boden eben war, zusätzlich reinigungsaufwand  . aber für nen reinen kaufpreis von 3,50€ für einen der besten kühler überhaupt..)
~15€ nb heatkiller
~35€ pumpe inkl. innovatek aufsteck ausgleichsbehälter
(~1€ für die anschlüsse im letztendlich verwendeten eigenbau agb, der behälter selbst wurde "besorgt"  )
~270€ für watercool heatkiller gpu-x 7800gs agp&7800gs ee von xfx&zusammenbau&1monat wartezeit
(~50€ neupreis von kühler ohne karte)
~~~35€ für anschlüsse und schlauch

macht unterm strich 646€, die ich innerhalb von gut einem jahr für wakübezogene dinge ausgegeben habe.
aber da war halt auch ne grafikkarte für 300€ neupreis (die quasi neu und mit voller garantie trotz wakühler an mich ging) dabei, womit 346€ bleiben, in denen noch ein netzteil, dass wirklich unter "exzentrisch" fällt, dabei war.
blieben 186€ für die reine kühlung, also für pumpe, radiatoren, sehr hochwertige kühler (in einem fall aber in miserablem zustand) für cpu, nb und die komplette grafikkarte sowie verbindungen.
zieht man da noch den nahezu unnötigen f-o-m ab (->126€) und bedengt, dass ich derzeit mit einem fast-passiv system (ein 80mm 12db papst, der aber primär als gehäuselüfter dient, belüftet auch den kleinen radiator), selbst nach intensivstem spielen (und mit netzteil im kreislauf) nur temperaturen von ~50° gpu und ~43° cpu* erreiche, zeigt das doch, dass man mit ein bißchen geduld&automatischer ebay suche&auge auf die kleinanzeigen hier sehr günstig zu einer sehr guten kühlung kommen kann. (auch wenn zumindest mein radiator nicht im geringsten lan tauglich ist)


*: cpu wert ist hoffnungslos falsch - ich hab z.t. werte unter wassertemperatur und der boden des cpukühlers hat im schnitt 5° mehr, als von der cpu gemeldet wird.
aber zum vergleich: die cpu lief lange zeit problemlos bei bis zu 60° mit nem 7000er alcu zalman, also ist die aktuelle temperatur zwar falsch, aber definitiv gut. (und mit sparsamen amd-cpu wär sie nochmal ne ecke niedriger)


----------

